# dying feild mouse had something coming out its uhhhh



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

Well my little brother found a dying feild mouse in one of my dogs kennels while we were cleaning it. It ran through and maybe my dog bit it or something, but when i picked it up it was barley moving. It was gasping for breath and it was so skinny so i gave it some water, and i realised it wasn't going to make it. So it died, and the body hardening started to happen. Well at first i thought it had a bit mark in its lower stomoch, but its stomoch started moving and something huge that looked like a worm or roach tail started coming out. What is it? Its really freaking me out!!


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

"Started coming out..." of what?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Any number of parasites could have been inside the guts of your field mouse. You'd probably need a photo to identify the parasite in question. Was it coming out of one of the mouse's orifices (nose, mouth, genitals, anus) or out of a wound?


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

Well i re-looked at the hole and it def came out of a puncture wound in it's lower abdamon. It either ate through or my dog bit through it. About the size of a qtip hole. I cut the dead mouses stomoch n there is litterly nothing in it. So whatever it was is gone.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

My guess is that there was a puncture wound through to the intestines, where there'd been a worm. Still, no doubt a gruesome sight! With all good luck, there are no wildies around where your mice are kept, because many parasites can be contagious. It probably wouldn't hurt to put out a live trap, though. moustress baits hers with kibble, which is probably what the ones in the kennels were after.


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

Well i keep my mice in a large shed. It is also where i keep my rabbits. I haven't seen any mouuse droppings or anything in there. Plus i haven't seen any bite holes in my plastic feed bags.  I also have a farm cat in there, and i have never seen a alive or dead mouse. My cat used to be a wild cat used for mouse huinting so im sure he'd kill em if he seen em.


----------

